# Got air in Brake system...Need help



## vysos16 (Dec 26, 2006)

I've got 2004 Nissan Sentra SER spec v manual.
I decided to pain calipers and whet I took back calipers off I got some air in the brake system. Now they do not work at all. 
I was wondering how to get the air out. And what is the sequence on working on them. Am I suppose to do fron first or back calipers first.
I have a slight idea how to do it, but I would appreciate if somebody could explain me everything in details.
Thank you


----------



## Thomsy (Oct 26, 2006)

You better find out first what sequence you bleed your car first. Get yourself a manual for your car if you can, it'll say in there, or phone nissan they'll tell you. 
Sometimes you have to bleed the mastercylinder first and last, however other then that its always farthest from the m/c. RR RL FR FL

Then you'll need the proper brake fluid(should say which type on your m/c cap Dot 3 or Dot 4), the proper size wrench(line wrench is best) for the bleeder screws(it looks like a nipple with a hole in the middle), a 500 ML plastic pop bottle, a couple feet of plastic tubing close to the same size as the bleeder screw, and a friend too pump your brakes for you. 

Cut a hole in the pop bottle cap big enough to fit the tubing through. And before you start make sure to quickly open and close all your bleeder screws to make sure they are not seized.

Fill your m/c w/ brake fluid. Put cap back on. Make sure all brake lines are tight that you removed. Get your friend to pump the brake pedal 3 or 4 times until he feels pressure and then hold the brake pedal down. Put your wrench and the tube on your bleeder screw and open it. You should immediately see air bubbles come out with the fluid. Once the pedal hits the floor make sure your friend tells you and then you must close the screw right away. The purpose of the tube is to see how much air is in the lines. Continue to do this until no air comes out into the tube. Between switching sides make sure too top up your brake fluid( ensure m/c cap is closed shut during bleed brakes or pedal will not build pressure.) Depending on how much air is the system you might be able to get away with just bleeding the back brakes.

And don't be suprised if it takes 3 or even 4 times of bleeding the complete system depending on the amount of air that got in, and a whole lot of new brake fluid. And do not reuse old brake fluid. 
Hope this helps 
If there is anything you are not sure of feel free to ask man


----------



## vysos16 (Dec 26, 2006)

*thank you*

It was helpful/....now my brake work just fine


----------

